# [RISOLTO] Emerge problema pacchetti bloccati QT

## stifler83

Salve a tutti, avrei un paio di problemi e spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi. Quando vado a fare "emerge -NDupv world" mi trovo questo:

[uninstall    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11 

[blocks b     ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std ("media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std" is blocking media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch" 157,221 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -freetds% -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1)                                                                                                                                       

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                                   

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                                   

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                            

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -gtk -nas -nis -pch -raster -trace% -xinerama" 0 kB                                                                                                                                         

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="accessibility exceptions kde (-aqua) -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                             

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.8.2  USE="nptl xcb -debug (-gallium) -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -svga -tdfx -via (-radeonhd%)" 0 kB                                                                                                                   

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r12 [2.6.34-r11] USE="symlink -build -deblob" 212 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                        

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1)                                                                                                                                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.2-r1] USE="dbus exceptions kde (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                     

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                        

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                        

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                       

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                     

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                 

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2)                                                                                                                       

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                          

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                                    

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2) 

Total: 27 packages (22 upgrades, 2 new, 2 in new slots, 1 reinstall, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 195,630 kB

Conflict: 22 blocks

Quello che vi chiedo è: conviene rimuovere tutti i pacchetti qt implicati e poi installarli nuovamente o altro? Mi piacerebbe risolvere il problema attraverso una soluzione elegante anche complessa che mi permette di mantere il sistema pulito.Last edited by stifler83 on Sun Oct 24, 2010 6:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

i font media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std sembrano incompatibili con media-fonts/urw-fonts.

devi scegliere tra i primi e i secondi.

per capire quale pacchetto ne richiama l'installazione, rilancia il comando emerge con l'opzione -t.

per le qt, probabilmente hai ragione: disinstallando preventivamente le vecchie versioni semplifichi la vita ad emerge nella risoluzione delle dipendenze. puoi preventivamente usare quickpkg per salvare una versione di backup dei binari.

se non lo hai già fatto, ti consiglio di aggiornare portage alla versione 2.2*, anche se, per ragioni misteriose, è ancora mascherata.

l'aggiornamento delle librerie, infatti, desincronizza spesso il sistema. in precedenza revdep-rebuild era l'unico strumento di controllo della coerenza globale. adesso emerge esegue dei check efficaci, conserva la stabilità provvisoria del sistema e suggerisce, se necessario, l'uso di emerge @preserverd-rebuild  per coordinare l'upgrade.

----------

## mattylux

per caso hai compilato pacchetti con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" dentro al make.conf? 

forse non sapevi che i pacchetti mascherati vanno messi in /etc/portage/package.keywords

questo e soltanto una spiegazione che tu lo sappia oppure meno.  perche' questa ne puo essere la causa del tuo problema.

se e' cosi ora ti stai trovando due versioni differti qt  dello stesso pacchetto una stabile e laltra no. si, la cosa migliore che puoi fare eliminare manulmente tutti pacchetti bloccati 

```
i [ebuild U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB 

[blocks b ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-
```

questo e il pacchetto da eliminare x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3

emerge -C x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3

```
[ebuild U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -freetds% -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB 

[blocks b ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, 
```

uguale anche questo x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3 e con tutti gli altri miraccomando controlla bene.

```
x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2   x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2
```

questa e' la versione stabile che ti interessa [4.6.2] 

questo lo fai con tutti, poi lanci un bel emerge -DuNav world per aggiornare l'intero sistema e dare anche una controllata anche alle use flags 

 e alla fine dell' aggiornameto lanci un emerge --depclean che serve per eliminare tutti i pacchetti orfani di sistema, e tutte le dipendenze dei pacchetti eliminati.  E in fine   revdep-rebuild per finire in belleza l'intera opera   :Smile: 

----------

## stifler83

Scusate, come blocco un pacchetto su emerge per evitare quando utilizzo -depclean che vengono rimossi alcuni pacchetti che vede come dipendenze orfane ma che in realtà non  lo sono e che comunque non voglio eliminare?

----------

## mattylux

naturalmente quello che ti serve non lo devi eliminare, quello che ti ho detto d lanciare un emerge --depclean per dare una ripulita completa al sistema, e tenere roba stabile nel sistema.  

emerge --depclean, fa ve sempre lanciato dopo un aggiornamento mai prima, toglie solo quello  dove non a nulla per apogiarsi pacchetti orfani etc ma non  sei obligato a darlo  la cosa principale e che esegui la prima parte cioie la rimozione dei pacchetti bloccati io per esempio lo uso

----------

## stifler83

Vi ringrazio ho eliminato i pacchetti a mano ed ora sto ricompilando il tutto. Per quanto riguarda la seconda cosa che ho chiesto, forse non sono riuscito a spiegarmi.

 kde-base/kdm

    selected: 4.4.5 

    protected: none 

    omitted: none 

posso settare manualmente il pacchetto come protected ?

Ci tengo a precisare che il pacchetto sopra è casuale me ne serviva uno come esempio.

----------

## k01

se hai installato kde e con emerge --depclean ti vuole rimuovere kdm vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va nel world file, controlla cosa contiene /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## stifler83

Scusa, se leggi bene il post sopra ho sottolineato che kdm è un pacchetto di esempio, io voglio solo sapere se è possibile settare  manualmente protected ad un pacchetto tutto qui.

----------

## k01

che io sappia puoi aggiungerlo al world file manualmente, oppure riemergere quel singolo pacchetto che verrebbe aggiunto automaticamente al world file, in questo modo con emerge --depclean non verrebbero rimossi

----------

## stifler83

puoi spiegarti meglio?   :Smile: 

----------

## k01

```
# echo "kde-base/kdm" >> /var/lib/portage/world
```

ma non sono sicuro che sia la soluzione più elegante

----------

## fbcyborg

Per evitare che "nomepacchetto" ti venga portato via con un depclean:

```
emerge --noreplace nomepacchetto
```

Anche io avevo avuto il tuo stesso problema.

Per quanto riguarda la questione iniziale invece: sembra la solita pippa di qt-* e company. Ogni volta che capita questo inconveniente, rimuovo "tutto" manualmente e reinstallo subito, e tutto fila liscio. È comunque una scocciatura. Nel mio caso non ho messo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", ma il problema si verifica lo stesso.

Credo che opererò anche questa volta nello stesso modo.

----------

## stifler83

Premetto che nemmeno io ho usato ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", quindi confermo che è proprio una pippa il pacchetto di QT e company. 

Ho rimosso e installato di nuovo tutti i pacchetti qt che andavano in blocco e adesso è tutto perfettamente funzionante. Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto.    :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo, lo sto facendo anche io, e nella fattispecie:

```
emerge -Cav qt-webkit qt-xmlpatterns qt-opengl qt-core qt-script qt-assistant qt-multimedia qt-svg qt-dbus qt-sql qt-gui qt-script qt-qt3support qt-test && emerge -av qt-webkit qt-xmlpatterns qt-opengl qt-core qt-script qt-assistant qt-multimedia qt-svg qt-dbus qt-sql qt-gui qt-script qt-qt3support qt-test && emerge -uDNav world
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Un momento!

Io così non ho risolto un cavolo! Non ho risolto per il semplice motivo che x11-libs/qt-4.6.3 non è in portage!!!!!!

Sono stato costretto a rimettere qt-4.6.2! Come hai fatto a risolvere?

----------

## stifler83

Guarda io ho risolto facendo come ho scritto, io però ho pure il portage alla 2.2 non so se questo cambi qualcosa  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho portage 2.2!

Il problema è che il pacchetto x11-libs/qt è alla versione 4.6.2, ma tutte le sue dipendenze sono alla versione 4.6.3! Se faccio come ho scritto prima, ovvero:

```
emerge -Cav qt-webkit qt-xmlpatterns qt-opengl qt-core qt-script qt-assistant qt-multimedia qt-svg qt-dbus qt-sql qt-gui qt-script qt-qt3support qt-test && emerge -av qt-webkit qt-xmlpatterns qt-opengl qt-core qt-script qt-assistant qt-multimedia qt-svg qt-dbus qt-sql qt-gui qt-script qt-qt3support qt-test
```

aggiorno tutti questi pacchetti alla versione 4.6.3, ma poi quando voglio aggiornare il sistema me li vuole riportare alla versione 4.6.2 perché non esiste una versione 4.6.3 in portage, del pacchetto qt.

È un po' un casino!

----------

## stifler83

Guarda io non ho nessun problema di nessun tipo c'ho tutto up to date e nessuna richiesta di downgrade o altro.

----------

## fbcyborg

Tu che profilo hai?

```
eselect profile list
```

Non vorrei che fosse un problema del fatto che non ho selezionato questo:

```
default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde
```

ma questo:

```
default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop
```

----------

## stifler83

Ti confermo che ho il tuo stesso profilo.

----------

## fbcyborg

mmmmh... scusa, se fai eix qt, cosa ti esce?

A me esce questo:

* x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  (4) {M}4.5.3 [M]~4.6.1 {M}4.6.2

        {dbus kde opengl qt3support}

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

Mentre invece se faccio eix di uno qualsiasi di quei pacchetti che ho scritto prima (riporto l'esempio di qt-core), esce:

x11-libs/qt-core

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r2 4.6.2-r1 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug doc +exceptions +glib iconv optimized-qmake pch private-headers qt3support ssl}

     Installed versions:  4.6.2-r1(4)(09:00:58 PM 10/24/2010)(exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl -aqua -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch)                                                                                                                             

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

----------

## stifler83

Allora:

* x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  (4) [M]4.5.3 [M]~4.6.1 [M]4.6.2

        {dbus kde opengl qt3support}

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

[I] x11-libs/qt-core

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r2 4.6.2-r1{tbz2} 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug doc +exceptions +glib iconv optimized-qmake pch private-headers qt3support ssl}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(16:34:10 24/10/2010)(exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl -aqua -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, come me.

Allora qualcosa non torna. Tu hai risolto tutto quel bordello di blocchi, dando questo comando o in quale altro modo (più precisamente quale?):

```
emerge -Cav qt-webkit qt-xmlpatterns qt-opengl qt-core qt-script qt-assistant qt-multimedia qt-svg qt-dbus qt-sql qt-gui qt-script qt-qt3support qt-test && emerge -av qt-webkit qt-xmlpatterns qt-opengl qt-core qt-script qt-assistant qt-multimedia qt-svg qt-dbus qt-sql qt-gui qt-script qt-qt3support qt-test
```

Così facendo tutti questi pacchetti passano dalla versione 4.6.2 alla 4.6.3. Ovviamente qt rimane alla 4.6.2 perché la 4.6.3 non c'è.

----------

## stifler83

Guarda io ho semplicemente preso tutti i pacchetti bloccati ed ho fatto emerge -C  :Smile: 

Per il resto ti posso dire che ho messo nel make.conf le qt kde gtk tutto quello che riguarda "la parte grafica" e l'ho disabilitato. Quando sono andato a compilare kde ho abilitato solo le use flags obbligatorie. Quindi potrebbe essere che te hai compilato qualcosa piu di me che ha portato in cascata qualche altro pacchetto rompi palle.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cioé, fammi capire, dopo che hai fatto l'emerge -C di tutti quei pacchetti non li hai reinstallati più? (O magari te li ha ritirati dietro l'emerge -uDN world).

È chiaro che così facendo sblocchi la situazione ma non puoi non reinstallare quei pacchetti.. credo che si creerebbe un bel casino grafico senza le librerie qt.

----------

## stifler83

Noooo  :Smile: , ovvio che ho reinstallato i pacchetti ma solo quelli minimi per avviare kde  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Boh, io non sono riuscito a mettere x11-libs/qt-4.6.2 insieme agli altri qt-*-4.6.3 .... 

Aspetterò qt-4.6.3.

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente.

Per il momento l'unica soluzione che ho trovato sul mio sistema è quella di mascherare temporaneamente i seguenti pacchetti:

```
=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2

=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1

=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3

=x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3
```

Altrimenti mi risultava impossibile fare l'emerge -uDN world.

Sarò un caso isolato. Comunque continuo a chiedermi come mai rilascino tutti quei pacchetti aggiornati se qt è ancora alla versione 4.6.2. Forse sarebbe stato meglio aspettare che fossero tutti alla versione 4.6.3.

----------

## bender86

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sarò un caso isolato. Comunque continuo a chiedermi come mai rilascino tutti quei pacchetti aggiornati se qt è ancora alla versione 4.6.2. Forse sarebbe stato meglio aspettare che fossero tutti alla versione 4.6.3.

 

x11-libs/qt è hard masked (il motivo è spiegato nell'ebuild ed è abbastanza convincente), quindi può capitare che non sia aggiornato come quelli stabili. In sostanza, non usarlo; installa i singoli pacchetti x11-libs/qt-*.

Nel tuo file world ci sono sia x11-libs/qt che uno dei x11-libs/qt-* (o, più probabilmente, un pacchetto che dipende da essi, come kde), quindi portage cerca di installare contemporaneamente entrambe le versioni. Elimina x11-libs/qt.

In generale, quando ti capita di essere un caso isolato prova a rifare emerge --sync. A volte risolve.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per la spiegazione. Sinceramente avevo notato (ovviamente) che fosse hard masked, ma sono sempre stato convinto che x11-libs/qt fosse necessario, come lo sono gli altri x11-libs/qt-*.

Una cosa strana è che non c'è mai stata una volta che l'emerge --depclean mi abbia voluto far rimuovere quel pacchetto.

È una situazione che mi porto avanti da molto tempo oramai, e un emerge --sync non ha mai risolto il problema.

Effettivamente, ora che vedo questo:

```
# equery d x11-libs/qt

 * These packages depend on x11-libs/qt:
```

la cosa mi convince ancor di più!

Grazie!!! Ora torna tutto!

----------

